# Tropical Getaways: Turks And Caicos



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Me at work, Citizen 1000M on right wrist, Oceanic Data Trans Plus (dive computer) on the left


















Barracuda - probably had an eye on the Citizen, the *******


















Night time shot of a basket star assaulting a sponge


















A very rare Diamond Blenny hiding in an anemone at 95 feet


















A large Nassau Grouper getting cleaned


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*Impressive*


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Aaaaarghhhh......

I'm going to plan a holiday before I'm too old!

Like Griff said...IMPRESSIVE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bugger - its sure beats the hell out of mining for a living


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have you got a picture of the dive computer???


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

OK,

Here is the Oceanic Data Trans Plus







:










And on the wrist (yes, it's huge, the size of a large pack of cigarettes):










And compared to the 40mm O&W M1







:










The Oceanic DT Plus is an air-integrated (it has a sender that attaches to the first stage that radios air pressure readings to the command unit on the wrist), air/nitrox switchable dive computer with an extensive dive log memory (photo 1 and 2 are in log mode). It can download your dive profiles to a computer using special H/W and S/W, enabling you to graph your dives as depth v time. It records depth, time, water temp, air/nitrox mix, time and date, and tracks oxygen toxicity and tissue nitrogen loading. It tells you on the fly how much gas and bottom time you have left, monitors your ascent rate and gas consumption rate. It has a multitiude of alarms that can be set by the user and is backlit for night dives. The manual is a small novel, but it takes about 10 minutes to learn the basics. The movement is a highly modified ETA 2482-2 that runs about +3. Just checking to see who's still reading







It actually uses a 3.6v 1/2 AA cell, and another for the sender.

Unfortunately it's outdated and, although the bubble model is still valid, the same technology is now available in a watch-sized computer. I still like it and am reluctant to move to a newer model that I'd have to get a degree to use - I need to polish the acrylic on this one, tho'.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Colin - it sure is a piece! Nice know it has a mechanical heart





















yes I did read!!

Can you get satellite TV on it as well???


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Does it have a secomd time zome?









I never managed to read through the manual of my casio Pro-Trek.

Do you have any idea why there is a 2482-2 movement in it and not a quartz? Don't really understand that bit: does all the power required come from an automatic mouvement?

( Or is there an additional battery pack of the same size that you have to wear on the other wrist?)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Pieter,

The ETA comment was a joke









The unit is powered by the 3.6v 1/2 AA battery as noted. The sender is powered by a second 1/2 AA battery.

JoT,

Yes, but the dish is bit unwieldy:










And it's only useful topside topside, reception is junk below 10m 









More pics coming soon for those wearing parkas or macs!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Yes, but the dish is bit unwieldy: And it's only useful topside topside, reception is junk below 10m


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

need sleep... need sleep...


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Nalu, just responded to your post at the other side.

Thought of dropping by to say hello.

I am a fan of Oceanic, first, second stage & octopus from them.

Cheers,

Robin

P/s: more photos soon?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Robin,

Big fan of Oceanic - I've had two of their BC's over the years. I just bought one of the Ltd. Ed. Ti 1st/2nd stage regs and dove it in Turks and Caicos. Very light, but I had some problems with free flowing and with it breathing a little wet after the the first 10 dives or so. I'll get it checked out and try it again, but I may go back to my Mares Abyss.

More pics in the next week or so. Anything in particular you'd like to see?


----------

